# My BIG ( for me ) project



## Blister (8 May 2022)

I asked for some advice on a jigsaw purchase ( thanks for the advice ) saw now here,
Thought some may like to see what the project is , I'm working on it now as the very rare sun is shining
Will take some images and upload later tonight , Also any advice on this project will be most welcome ,


----------



## Jameshow (8 May 2022)

What a tease!!!


----------



## Lazurus (8 May 2022)

If no pictures then it didn't happen!


----------



## Adam W. (8 May 2022)

Jameshow said:


> What a tease!!!


Blister von Teese.


----------



## Blister (8 May 2022)

Time to let you know what the project is ,
It's a boat restoration , Colvic Watson 28ft 6" long , Basicaly a pile of cr-p , Yes I must be mad taking this on 
Being a old retired codger I thought why not have a go , Can't make it any worse ( Can I ? ) 
Nearly everything that is wood is rotten , both side gunwale's inner and outer Rotten , You can hold the wood and its like having a shredded wheat in your hand , squeeze it and it crumbles away .

Some early stage photos , Yes it is as bad as it looks 



FC670A4C-CB44-4632-AD96-13F66F46F066 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/, on Flickr
.
.


1D13C05C-0730-439E-8DBE-49EF989F0B6E by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/, on Flickr
.
.


FA3AEAF5-9FAC-48DC-9258-03BEC6B5CB09 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/, on Flickr

The hull is GRP so that's good and it is fine condition , Either wants a polish or a paint.


----------



## mikej460 (8 May 2022)

Lordy, reaching for a box of swan vestas comes immediately to mind but good luck with it I'm looking forward to the renovation with lots of pictures please!


----------



## Jameshow (8 May 2022)

Brilliant project. 

It's only rub rail so easily replaced! 

I was almost tempted by a hunter 701 but fin keel though so not do good mooring wise.


----------



## Bingy man (8 May 2022)

I know nothing about boats apart from they usually float on water but sometimes try to convert themselves into submarines lol  but good look with your project and hats  off to you for taking it on- I personally love a challenge but yours is definitely out of my comfort zone.


----------



## ChrisF (9 May 2022)

Good luck with your project. I stick to model boats nowadays!


----------



## Spectric (9 May 2022)

Wood and salt water just do not mix, you end up with constant maintenance and even GRP has it's issues so good luck and it could be a great exercise in woodworking, especially if doing it traditional with hand tools.


----------



## deema (9 May 2022)

That will keep you out if trouble for a while. I believe it’s Wood and salt water perfect mix, wood and fresh water is where it gets all nasty.


----------



## Blister (9 May 2022)

Spectric said:


> Wood and salt water just do not mix, you end up with constant maintenance and even GRP has it's issues so good luck and it could be a great exercise in woodworking, * especially if doing it traditional with hand tools.*



Yes hand tools , A 18 volt jigsaw hand operated ,
18 volt drill driver again hand operated and a tape measure


----------



## Blister (9 May 2022)

Jameshow said:


> Brilliant project.
> 
> *It's only rub rail so easily replaced!*
> 
> I was almost tempted by a hunter 701 but fin keel though so not do good mooring wise.



It's more than a rub rail it is also part of the structure / strength around the top of the fibreglass hull.

A bilge keel yacht is capable of taking a drying mooring , Not allways good , If the sea conditions are rough they can be subjected to a good hammering riding ofer the waves then hitting the ground
Also bilge keel yachts are slower to sail as they have more under water resistance than a fin keel.


----------



## OldGreyDog (9 May 2022)

Nice project. The hull looks heavily built, that’ll mean it dates from the 1970’s or thereabouts. I had to replace a few bits of wood on a Hunter 19 (triple keel) I used to have, but luckily most of what little woodwork there was on her was still sound.


----------



## Jameshow (9 May 2022)

Blister said:


> It's more than a rub rail it is also part of the structure / strength around the top of the fibreglass hull.
> 
> A bilge keel yacht is capable of taking a drying mooring , Not allways good , If the sea conditions are rough they can be subjected to a good hammering riding ofer the waves then hitting the ground
> Also bilge keel yachts are slower to sail as they have more under water resistance than a fin keel.


I agree but easily got to and replaced. 

What are you using sapele? Iriko? Or softwood? Larch is durable.


----------



## TRITON (9 May 2022)

Blister said:


> Yes I must be mad taking this on


Confirmed 

Its a nice looking practical boat though. Motorsailer, best of both worlds for cruising.


----------



## Blister (9 May 2022)

TRITON said:


> Confirmed
> 
> Its a nice looking practical boat though. Motorsailer, best of both worlds for cruising.



This one was fitted out as a home build as a fishing boat , 1/3rd cabin , 1/3rd Wheelhouses , 1/3rd cockpit


----------



## Blister (9 May 2022)

Jameshow said:


> I agree but easily got to and replaced.
> 
> What are you using *sapele? Iriko? Or softwood? Larch *is durable.



None of the above as I would not ba able to steam bend the planks in two directions at once , Clamp and fix before the plank cooled down and no longer bends


----------



## Blister (9 May 2022)

Today's progress, Managed to remove the pulpit rail from the bow using a 2 rope method 

Tie a rope onto the right hand side of the rail , Then tie that to the handrail on the cabin roof , Leave enough slack so it can be lifted over the side , Then rope 2 tie that to the left side of the rail , Lift that side and walk it round the bow , Lower that side to the ground , followed but the right side , If you get what I am saying 



45513CE3-5341-4185-B2CE-CAAF3E6454A4 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/, on Flickr

Rail now under the stern of the boat 


7909708F-3BFF-4BBD-895F-D6BB3CBFC6EA by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/, on Flickr


----------



## Blister (9 May 2022)

I will be using EN636 Class 3 external ply for the job , Hence the new Jigsaw , I will make 8 foot long templates out of this , It's suppose to be a floor protector , It's nice and stiff so will be ideal for the job , Fingers crossed the right side templates should be good for the left side as long as the hull is the same profile

.


ED90E29A-700C-4E7C-A51A-3780E2CFBF26 by Allen Wells, on Flickr


----------



## TRITON (9 May 2022)

Nice to see a pic of the overall boat, maybe looking down onto the deck to get the scale of it. 

If you can be bothered that is.


----------



## Jameshow (9 May 2022)

Colvic Watson 28ft 6in Motor Sailer For Sale, 8.53m, 1988


Colvic Watson 28ft 6in Motor Sailer for sale | 8.53m | 1988 | 1x diesel 45hp | GRP Construction | Long keel underwater profile | 6 berths | Boat REF# 273261




lancashire.boatshed.com





Like his but different superstructure...


----------



## Blister (9 May 2022)

Jameshow said:


> Colvic Watson 28ft 6in Motor Sailer For Sale, 8.53m, 1988
> 
> 
> Colvic Watson 28ft 6in Motor Sailer for sale | 8.53m | 1988 | 1x diesel 45hp | GRP Construction | Long keel underwater profile | 6 berths | Boat REF# 273261
> ...



Yes the is exactly the same hull


----------



## Blister (9 May 2022)

TRITON said:


> Nice to see a pic of the overall boat, maybe looking down onto the deck to get the scale of it.
> 
> If you can be bothered that is.



It has a very heavy green Tarp fitted at the moment , Took mr 3 hours to get it on the boat and in position 
I may have a photo I will look and see what I ca find


----------



## Blister (9 May 2022)

This is the boat when being delivered , I have plenty of room for it at home , In a commercial yard it would cast between £30 / £40 a week storage


----------



## TRITON (9 May 2022)

Lucky you've the room - and a kitchen close to hand for those many cups of tea.

I'd an opportunity a couple of years ago to buy for renovation a 71' Schooner. In the end head overtook heart. Just too expensive to pay yard fees, on top of the costs for everything else.
I still regret it, but it certainly would have skinned every penny out of me for at least 5 years.


----------



## Blister (9 May 2022)

TRITON said:


> Lucky you've the room - and a kitchen close to hand for those many cups of tea.
> 
> I'd an opportunity a couple of years ago to buy for renovation *a 71' Schooner.* In the end head overtook heart. Just too expensive to pay yard fees, on top of the costs for everything else.
> I still regret it, but it certainly would have skinned every penny out of me for at least 5 years.



 Blimey


----------



## OldGreyDog (10 May 2022)

Blister said:


> It's more than a rub rail it is also part of the structure / strength around the top of the fibreglass hull.
> 
> A bilge keel yacht is capable of taking a drying mooring , Not allways good , If the sea conditions are rough they can be subjected to a good hammering riding ofer the waves then hitting the ground
> Also bilge keel yachts are slower to sail as they have more under water resistance than a fin keel.


I’ve tended to buy boats that have keel configuration to suit my home mooring and main sailing waters. Our club had about 70% soft mud moorings and 30% hard shingle, but the location was relatively sheltered so there was minimal ‘pounding’ of bilge keels as they settled. Our triple keel Hunter 19 was ok on both but I opted for soft deep mud. More recently I had a Seal 22 (1978) with a vertically lifting ballast keel. Because of the slight protrusion of the keel on the bottom, this one was definitely better on the same mud mooring. Overall, while lacking comfort and cabin space (just a big cuddy really) the smaller Hunter was as fast in most conditions and better in a real blow’ due in part to its higher 55% ballast ratio.


----------



## TRITON (11 May 2022)

Blister said:


> Blimey


Well it was probably never going to come off, or chances are i could afford the boat, the yard space, but the fit out would have cost so much i'd be eating tins of beans for years  
But it was something I'd then hoped to get mostly done, then sell for a profit. If not mostly, then at least back to seaworthy, easy jobs done, 
Actually Ideally for me a 22' canal boat would be the thing. Cheap to moor, cheap to run.

But enough of that, how are you coming along ?
Have you considered doing this with a you tube channel as that not only can supply a bit of income towards your costs, but folk love boats and you could also attract some volunteer help.


----------



## Jameshow (11 May 2022)

TRITON said:


> Well it was probably never going to come off, or chances are i could afford the boat, the yard space, but the fit out would have cost so much i'd be eating tins of beans for years
> But it was something I'd then hoped to get mostly done, then sell for a profit. If not mostly, then at least back to seaworthy, easy jobs done,
> Actually Ideally for me a 22' canal boat would be the thing. Cheap to moor, cheap to run.
> 
> ...


How about a wilderness canal boat? trailerable too?









Boat sales | Wilderness Boats | Semington


Wilderness Boats are the original manufacturer of the Wilderness Trailboats. We now offer quality boat brokerage tailored specifically to Wilderness Trailboats.




www.wildernessboats.co.uk


----------



## glenfield2 (12 May 2022)

TRITON said:


> Well it was probably never going to come off, or chances are i could afford the boat, the yard space, but the fit out would have cost so much i'd be eating tins of beans for years
> But it was something I'd then hoped to get mostly done, then sell for a profit. If not mostly, then at least back to seaworthy, easy jobs done,
> Actually Ideally for me a 22' canal boat would be the thing. Cheap to moor, cheap to run.
> 
> ...


A canal boat is not a bad plan - even I can do fitting out and my woodworking skills are limited indeed. We had ours on blocks at a local farmyard for a couple of years while I did it up. 
So long as the hull is ok you’re fine - surprising how many people don’t get steel thickness checked and only discover how little there is left when they jet wash the hull to re-black it…or start to sink!


----------



## Blister (12 May 2022)

About 10 years ago I had a 52ft canal boat , Purchased from Billing Aquadrome, One previous owner who called the boat " Forbiden planet " yes well err Humm strange name , Got fed up with it in the end for 2 reasons , 1 it was a haven for spiders , 2 , going up and down the same part of the grand union canal 

Not sure how to do a Youtube channel , not sure I want a channel either ?


----------



## Blister (12 May 2022)

Stripped this out on Tuesday so now back to the hull inside and outside from the bow to the rear of the wheelhouse, Also managed to remove all the old fixing screws .

More today as the sun is shining , Hopefully from the wheelhouse back to the stern


----------



## Jameshow (12 May 2022)

You putting an inner rail and outer and capping on top? 

Plenty of sealant. 

I found Ebt to be a cheaper alternative to 3M 5200


----------



## Blister (12 May 2022)

Jameshow said:


> You putting an inner rail and outer and capping on top?
> 
> Plenty of sealant.
> 
> I found Ebt to be a cheaper alternative to 3M 5200


I will be laminating 4 12mm boards on each side then a cap on top , Fingers crossed , It's easy saying what you intend doing , I then need to actually do it 
Ebt ??? what is this ???


----------



## TRITON (13 May 2022)

Blister said:


> Not sure how to do a Youtube channel , not sure I want a channel either ?


Have you been watching Tally Ho ?. 
The YT thing is good because not only can it provide a bit of an income, but you can blatantly ask people for donations. People might be either doing or look to be doing up a boat and are looking for tips or instruction, even if you have zero experience and are playing it by ear. They feel the same and are attracted to watching someone else take the plunge so to speak.

Patreon is the site where people can gift you donations via a subscription service(I think, im not 100% sure how this works), which you can use to buy materials or hire tools you need. So many project builders try to set this stuff up as it makes the project more likely to be completed.

Tally Ho. English chap in the US is rebuilding a 110 year old Gaff Cutter./ He gets donations and volunteers helping with the build. I guess he's spent 10's of thousands on this, maybe a lot more.


https://www.youtube.com/c/SampsonBoatCo/videos


----------



## Jameshow (13 May 2022)

Blister said:


> I will be laminating 4 12mm boards on each side then a cap on top , Fingers crossed , It's easy saying what you intend doing , I then need to actually do it
> Ebt ??? what is this ???


Polymer glue sealant much like 5200 or sika 512?


----------



## Jameshow (13 May 2022)

Puraflex 40 PU Sealant & Adhesive 300ml White | Toolstation


• High Modulus • Chemical resistant • Over paintable • For use on high traffic floor joints • Application temperature range +5 to +40C • Interior and exterior use Premium quality one-part high modulus polyurethane sealant and adhesive that provides exceptional resistance to mechanical...




www.toolstation.com




A bit cheaper than EBT.


----------



## Blister (14 May 2022)

TRITON said:


> Have you been watching Tally Ho ?.
> The YT thing is good because not only can it provide a bit of an income, but you can blatantly ask people for donations. People might be either doing or look to be doing up a boat and are looking for tips or instruction, even if you have zero experience and are playing it by ear. They feel the same and are attracted to watching someone else take the plunge so to speak.
> 
> Patreon is the site where people can gift you donations via a subscription service(I think, im not 100% sure how this works), which you can use to buy materials or hire tools you need. So many project builders try to set this stuff up as it makes the project more likely to be completed.
> ...


Yes I did view some of these YT videos , Not for me to do this


----------



## Blister (14 May 2022)

More work yesterday, Managed to remove all the wood from the inside of the hull from the bow down to the rear of the wheel house


----------



## Blister (14 May 2022)

Then today started removing the timber from the side deck ,


----------



## Jameshow (14 May 2022)

Blister said:


> More work yesterday, Managed to remove all the wood from the inside of the hull from the bow down to the rear of the wheel house
> View attachment 135720


Phew I thought you had completely gutted the inside! 

If you need to keep them as templates!


----------



## Blister (14 May 2022)

Someone asked what the boat was like under the tarp, this is the rear of the wheel house 




Engine box 




And the rear cockpit


----------



## Jameshow (14 May 2022)

I have another scaffold tower you could borrow? Put scaffolding boards between?? 

It's worth making some steps up and down a ladder becomes very wearing!!


----------



## Blister (14 May 2022)

The gent who built the boat had some strange ideas how he built up the side decks !!! ??? 
Small blocks of wood glued onto thin fibreglass , Under that rubber grip fast tread , under that ply , Water has penetrated under all that and rotted the ply




You can see in this image I have peeled the fiberglass back and underneath that is :-




You can see the wooden blocks and the non slip rubber mat underneath ?/




That's it for today , More tomorrow morning , Apparently it will rain in the afternoon .


----------



## Blister (14 May 2022)

Jameshow said:


> Phew I thought you had *completely gutted* the inside!
> 
> If you need to keep them as templates!


No not planning on that , Just what needs replacing


----------



## Blister (14 May 2022)

Jameshow said:


> I have another scaffold tower you could borrow? Put scaffolding boards between??
> 
> It's worth making some steps up and down a ladder becomes very wearing!!


Thanks for the offer , the one I have is a work platform 2 meters long and I can move the part that I stand on up or down , It's also on wheels , Not sure I need a second one.


----------



## Jameshow (14 May 2022)

Blister said:


> Thanks for the offer , the one I have is a work platform 2 meters long and I can move the part that I stand on up or down , It's also on wheels , Not sure I need a second one.


Np


----------



## Jameshow (14 May 2022)

Nauticat 33 motor sailer | eBay


Fine example of this classic and much sort after boat. My wife and I have enjoyed sailing this boat over the last 12 years. Sadly we are now retiring from sailing. There are quite a few extras including davits, bow thruster, electric windlass etc.



www.ebay.co.uk





My dream boat!!


----------



## Blister (15 May 2022)

Up early to get some work done before the predicted rain at 1pm , Err , It's raining now


----------



## Blister (17 May 2022)

Used the Milwaukee fuel jigsaw for the first time today ( different job ) , It has a strange way of turning on ,
Two sliding finger pads one on each side half way up the front of the saw , At first I thought it
may be for left and right handed users , but no you need to slide both together then it runs.


----------



## Blister (17 May 2022)

Ordered 10 off 8x4 12mm and 10 off 18mm external ply BS636 Class 3 

That's £1000 please  inc £50 delivery , and NO they would not give any discount


----------



## Jameshow (17 May 2022)

Blister said:


> Ordered 10 off 8x4 12mm and 10 off 18mm external ply BS636 Class 3
> 
> That's £1000 please  inc £50 delivery , and NO they would not give any discount


Ouch! Sounds about right! 

Is that hardwood throughout?


----------



## sammy.se (17 May 2022)

Fun project, but expensive. They do say boats are an expensive hobby


----------



## Blister (17 May 2022)

Jameshow said:


> Ouch! Sounds about right!
> 
> Is that hardwood throughout?


Yes


----------



## Blister (17 May 2022)

sammy.se said:


> Fun project, but expensive. They do say boats are an expensive hobby


Boats are an expensive hobby ,
As this one was / is in a mess it came at a very attractive price


----------



## Blister (25 May 2022)

Apparently my Malaysian hardwood ply 20 of 8x4 sheets will be delivered soon .


----------



## TRITON (25 May 2022)

sammy.se said:


> Fun project, but expensive. They do say boats are an expensive hobby


The saying is "Standing under a cold shower,tearing up £5 notes"

@Blister 
Might be an idea to construct a tent/cover for it. Especially when it comes to wanting glues etc to dry and the weather is inclement. 
Usual they're made of baton, or cheap CLS, covered in clear polythene. Basically like a large greenhouse. But it fills a number of roles, and is really a must if using power tools outside. 
A blow heater makes working in winter considerably easier and far more comfortable.


----------



## Kittyhawk (27 May 2022)

Sailing : The fine art of making one's self wet cold and miserable whilst slowly going nowhere at great expense.

But..

There is a lot of satisfaction to be had in what Blister is doing.
Years ago I bought an old 17foot derelict yacht for $450 named Calypso but known far and wide as Collapse-o. 
It took nearly two years before she was back in the water but when she was I single handed the South Atlantic, Caribbean and the Pacific in her.
In retrospect it would have been easier to build a new one but a new boat lacks any character for a few years - what I loved about Calypso, renamed Bo Peep was the few scuffs and scars of past adventures, the little idiosyncrasies of her past owners here and there and S. Ballard carved into one of the deck beams. Who he was I have no idea.
So Blister, you are going to need a bit of stickability here because there will be times when you ask yourself as I did just what the heck have I done, progress will be slow and sometimes painful, but one day when you don't expect it you're going to see her in a new light and also see just how far you've come. From that point on its all downhill to launching day.
I wish you every success with your rebuild.


----------



## Jameshow (27 May 2022)

Kittyhawk said:


> Sailing : The fine art of making one's self wet cold and miserable whilst slowly going nowhere at great expense.
> 
> But..
> 
> ...


Sounds an adventure! 

Any pictures?!


----------



## TRITON (27 May 2022)

One of my friends used to captain this schooner out in Grenada, till it ended up on the reef one fateful night.
Hell of a yacht to sail by all accounts.
A lovely yacht. Raindancer. The type of thing I'd love to spend my retirement on.


----------



## Jameshow (27 May 2022)

Did anything come of that classic ketch that went down off Australia a few years back???


----------



## Phil Pascoe (27 May 2022)

I had been in the hot springs in Waiwera, NZ, and dressed before the others so I decided to go to look at the beach. It was out of season so not summer weather, and it was an overcast, dismal day. There is a large rock some way offshore and a brilliant beam of sunshine broke through the cloud, moving slowly across it. As it passed the rock the Russian sail training ship Mir (which had just left Auckland) came from behind the rock in full sail, the beam of sunshine tracking it until it was out of sight. I may well have been the only person to see it, and every time I hear Khachaturian's Spartacus (The Onedin Line) I'm back there. I've never seen anything so stunning.


----------



## Kittyhawk (27 May 2022)

Jameshow said:


> Any pictures?!


Not much.



Me as a young man.


In Capetown after coming off the slip for antifouling.


Leaving Capetown. Alantic ocean ahead.


Down below: galley.


Pretty useless pictures but they do give the impression that a 17 foot boat is not so very large.
I must have been crazy.


----------



## Jameshow (27 May 2022)

Kittyhawk said:


> Not much.
> 
> View attachment 136587
> 
> ...


Tiny I had a kestrel 22 and that was small! 

Sad I sold it!


----------



## PhilipL (28 May 2022)

Ah, there's always someone prepared to start on repairing a wooden boat. Hope you prove me wrong, but boat yards are so full of started projects which end up being cut up with a chainsaw. Wooden boats need salt water and the longer they suffer fresh water, the worse they get.

Good luck! Maybe you need a YouTube channel ...

I am currently anchored in Greece. No cold water sloshing over me and life is surprisingly cheap here.


----------



## Blister (28 May 2022)

Kittyhawk said:


> Sailing : The fine art of making one's self wet cold and miserable whilst slowly going nowhere at great expense.
> 
> But..
> 
> ...


Lovely story and thanks for the details, Yes it is a big job and hopefully I will get it done , Little and often , At my age I get tired easy now , But having the boat in my driveway is a massive bonus , Everything I need is at hand . Thanks you


----------



## Blister (28 May 2022)

PhilipL said:


> Ah, there's always someone prepared to start on repairing a wooden boat. Hope you prove me wrong, but boat yards are so full of started projects which end up being cut up with a chainsaw. Wooden boats need salt water and the longer they suffer fresh water, the worse they get.
> 
> Good luck! Maybe you need a YouTube channel ...
> 
> I am currently anchored in Greece. No cold water sloshing over me and life is surprisingly cheap here.


Now that sounds like an adventure , Hope its nice and warm , We NEED photos


----------



## Blister (28 May 2022)

PhilipL said:


> Ah, there's always someone prepared to start on repairing a wooden boat. Hope you prove me wrong, but boat yards are so full of started projects which end up being cut up with a chainsaw. Wooden boats need salt water and the longer they suffer fresh water, the worse they get.
> 
> Good luck! Maybe you need a YouTube channel ...
> 
> I am currently anchored in Greece. No cold water sloshing over me and life is surprisingly cheap here.


The hull is fibreglass, Only ( I say only ) the topsides are ply / timber This is what needs attention , then trying to start the engine , going through the steering , wiring, electrics , navigation equipment , 
radios ( vhf ) etc etc


----------



## PhilipL (28 May 2022)

Blister said:


> The hull is fibreglass, Only ( I say only ) the topsides are ply / timber This is what needs attention , then trying to start the engine , going through the steering , wiring, electrics , navigation equipment ,
> radios ( vhf ) etc etc


Don't underestimate that. I know of a boat which was bought with a previous survey. Grp hull and wood deck. The new owner spent 7 years trying to sort it before he gave up and sold on. Never had it in the water.

Here's a pic. Not my yacht, though. This one came in this morning and I looked it up €800,000 a week to hire + expenses.


----------



## Jameshow (28 May 2022)

PhilipL said:


> Don't underestimate that. I know of a boat which was bought with a previous survey. Grp hull and wood deck. The new owner spent 7 years trying to sort it before he gave up and sold on. Never had it in the water.
> 
> Here's a pic. Not my yacht, though. This one came in this morning and I looked it up €800,000 a week to hire + expenses.


Thanks my yacht!


----------



## cerro (28 May 2022)

Blister said:


> Then today started removing the timber from the side deck ,
> View attachment 135721
> 
> View attachment 135722
> ...


I have a lot of sailing gear for sale winch blocks not the cheap plastic ones proper lewmar, Winch Handles, Ancors, and loads of bits and bobs


----------



## Blister (28 May 2022)

cerro said:


> I have a lot of sailing gear for sale winch blocks not the cheap plastic ones proper lewmar, Winch Handles, Ancors, and loads of bits and bobs


ebay or facebook , those items will sell easy , not needed by me as my Colvic is a fishing boat , No mast or sails.


----------



## sawtooth-9 (29 May 2022)

I once had a Laurent Giles Virtue - called Julia Jane - she is on the Laurent Giles register
Had a lovely P2 Kelvin diesel, Burmese Teak decks and coach house.
Of all the boats I have had ( and there were quite a few ) she was the best and I regret letting her go
Fond memories !


----------



## sammy.se (29 May 2022)

I'm doing my RYA 1 dinghy sailing course soon. For fun... I've never sailed before


----------



## Blister (29 May 2022)

The Ply has arrived , All £1000.00 of it


----------



## Blister (29 May 2022)

I had a look along the top profile of the bow section leading along to the bow ( Prow ) and it looked straight. I thought great that's going to be easy , Err no , After cutting a 4" 8' foot long strip and trying it in place resulted in an epic fail , Its far from straight .Used the track saw for the straight cut 




Back to the drawing board
Cut a section of Ram board ( Stencil card ) and clamped it in place with 2 F clamps , Marked the profile with a felt tip pen, Then cut out with scissors





Even this needed lots of further trimming , Why ? Because the first plank / board has to fit under a lip on the inside of the hull , Not sure why the lip is there but though I had better work with the lip rather than cut it off .


----------



## Kittyhawk (29 May 2022)

sawtooth-9 said:


> I once had a Laurent Giles Virtue - called Julia Jane - she is on the Laurent Giles register
> Had a lovely P2 Kelvin diesel, Burmese Teak decks and coach house.
> Of all the boats I have had ( and there were quite a few ) she was the best and I regret letting her go
> Fond memories !


Indeed! The Virtue was a magnificent vessel. Possibly you remember her as being a bit compact - I met up with a Canadian single hander in Panama, sailing the Vertue 'Bonaventure de Lys'. We didn't sail in company but were both bound for NZ. Alongside my boat she was cavernous by comparison and I desperately wanted to own one.


----------



## Blister (29 May 2022)

Cut the card as seen in this image 





During this work it rained twice so had to rush and put everything away , and then get it all out again
Also it was cold and windy !!! , When is summer arriving ????


----------



## squib (29 May 2022)

Nice job Blister, those side decks are a true horror and not even needed. They were always going to cause more problems than be useful!
The stripping out is always brutal but there is a huge amount of satisfaction in the rebuilding and you will find you never knew your body could work in such contorted positions


----------



## Jameshow (29 May 2022)

Blister said:


> I had a look along the top profile of the bow section leading along to the bow ( Prow ) and it looked straight. I thought great that's going to be easy , Err no , After cutting a 4" 8' foot long strip and trying it in place resulted in an epic fail , Its far from straight .Used the track saw for the straight cut
> View attachment 136643
> 
> Back to the drawing board
> ...


Put the track saw away your building a boat!! Everything is curved!


----------



## Blister (29 May 2022)

Jameshow said:


> Put the track saw away your building a boat!! Everything is curved!


----------



## Blister (29 May 2022)

It's cold , windy and wet , Looks like today is a no go


----------



## lexi (29 May 2022)

As long as you get some done every day, you get progress. Lots of people think they are going to do wonders at weekends and it is just not enough for major rebuilds. This 16ft clinker was a full rebuild and took 2yrs about 6 days a week. I can only imagine the price of european larch, oak, Iroko Utile and copper nails and roves (4500) today. 
You can scarf your gunnels with epoxy and use wider boards to get the sheer towards bow. Your gunnel capping will be the same to get curve..........it wastes some timber of course. West system Epoxy is your friend for structure joints.


----------



## Blister (29 May 2022)

lexi said:


> As long as you get some done every day, you get progress. Lots of people think they are going to do wonders at weekends and it is just not enough for major rebuilds. This 16ft clinker was a full rebuild and took 2yrs about 6 days a week. I can only imagine the price of european larch, oak, Iroko Utile and copper nails and roves (4500) today.
> You can scarf your gunnels with epoxy and use wider boards to get the sheer towards bow. Your gunnel capping will be the same to get curve..........it wastes some timber of course. West system Epoxy is your friend for structure joints.


That looks lovely , A labour of love ,


----------



## Jameshow (29 May 2022)

12mm marine Plywood 8 x 4 | eBay


12mm Marine ply. Other thicknesses available.



www.ebay.co.uk





Any use?


----------



## Blister (29 May 2022)

Jameshow said:


> 12mm marine Plywood 8 x 4 | eBay
> 
> 
> 12mm Marine ply. Other thicknesses available.
> ...


Thanks , no its not as it is *BS 1088* is the British Standard specification for marine plywood that applies to plywood produced with untreated tropical hardwood veneers that have a set level of resistance to fungal attack. The plies are bonded with Weather Boil Proof (WBP) glue.[1]

WBP , water and boil proof so not propper marine ply


----------



## Blister (1 Jun 2022)

Bad weather for the last 4 days , lightning , thunder , heavy rain, windy 25mph , cold 

Has anyone seen where summer is hiding ?


----------



## Jameshow (1 Jun 2022)

Blister said:


> Bad weather for the last 4 days , lightning , thunder , heavy rain, windy 25mph , cold
> 
> Has anyone seen where summer is hiding ?


Certainly summer down here in Devon! 

We had a storm come through 2 nights ago but since the weather has been good.


----------



## g1_lo (2 Jun 2022)

lovely to see the end results


----------



## Blister (3 Jun 2022)

g1_lo said:


> lovely to see the end results


That may be sooooom time , Tweeked my back yesterday , Oh the pain , rubbish weather forecast for Sunday , looks like heavy rain all day and most of Monday .


----------

